# Nice Legs!!



## Spinartist (Apr 21, 2017)

Most of this I posted in the "What I did in my shop today" thread. Got a pict back showing what they are doing with the legs I made.

Comission job for a furniture builder about making 4 legs fer a vanity, cabinet or sompthin. Was sent this pict that they were kinda modeling it after. I don't know if just the corner legs are goin on sompthin else or a similar item.






I asked fer plans so I could quote a price & this set of blueprints using the latest computer technology showed up!!





I was told the 2" diameter, the length & the bottom bead needs to be accurate. The other 3 beads were my call. From 6 double beads down to 4 single beads!! My kind of job!!!!
I called around fer wood & ended up with 4 maple blanks from Constantine's Woodworks (3/4 mile away) at a reasonable cost of only $149.63 !!
Blanks were 3" x 3" x 36".
Glue up popular wood would have cost only $85 plus an extra $30 fer me to do the glue up. I hates doing glue ups!!
They said do what ever is easiest. And they even paid in full in advance!!$$





Got first one spinnin on lathe!!





Final shape. Done free hand!! I evenly spaced the remaining beads. Beads were done with 3/8" spindle gouge. Straits were done using spindle roughing gouge & parting tool. Still needs sanding.





I quoted $48 each. The first one took exactly 48 min!! ( plus another 8 min sanding tomorrow)
Next 3 will be quicker.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 21, 2017)

Here's a pict of the final product. 4 blanks = 4 legs!!
All done free hand using a spindle roughing gouge, 1/8" parting tool, 3/8" spindle gouge & calipers.
Perfectly done!...
Well... Uhh... I did get a couple run outs across the 2nd to last bead on the very last leg because I didn't take 2 minutes to resharpen my spindle gouge.
So after I fixed it (made it smaller) I got to remount & make ALL the other beads smaller too!! 
Only sanded lightly with 220 grit!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 21, 2017)

I guess they were copying ( a bit) the vanity in the first pict.

Here's the pict they sent me of what they've done so far.
I likie!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks cool. I'm wondering if the rings were meant to emulate some original piece that used bamboo perhaps?? Some crazy curl in those door fronts. 
Nice work Lee!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 21, 2017)

Hubba Hubba!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 21, 2017)

Well you knocked that one out of the park... awesome job...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 21, 2017)

That's cool! I wonder how they attached the legs? Screws at top and bottom from the inside?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for posting! You hit it out of the ballpark on the turnings. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 22, 2017)

TimR said:


> Looks cool. I'm wondering if the rings were meant to emulate some original piece that used bamboo perhaps?? Some crazy curl in those door fronts.
> Nice work Lee!




Yep. Supposed to emulate bamboo.

Wow! I've never typed "emulate" in a sentence before!! Wood Barter is way cool!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 22, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> I asked fer plans so I could quote a price & this set of blueprints using the latest computer technology showed up!!



That would be that new GOOGLE program -- ScratchUp 2017 !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider (May 9, 2017)

Sweet! it got me fooled at the first picture! :D


----------

